# Rotala sp. "green"



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

I like this plant so much for the first time I tried planted tank and have been planting them since then till now and the only thing that make curious is that why my Rotala seems to have shorter leaves compared to the pictures that I can find on the net? Is my Rotala not growing healthy? Also, the leaves color is seems darker green too to what it is supposed to be lighter green.

My Rotala sp. "green"

















compared to picture from www.tropica.com









Or I have false Rotala? or variegated? Please share your knowledge and thank you.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not 100% sure (I don't grow this plant) but I think it may be because you have the regular green variety... I've read on some threads that there's narrow leaf variety of it (which is shown on the tropica pic I think)... Just my $.02


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

The tropica Rotala green is indeed the narrow leafed, tapered leaf tip variety.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmm...I see, apparently it has 2 variety. Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not convinced that there are two. I'd say it's more likely due to conditions.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not convinced that there are two. I'd say it's more likely due to conditions.


Hmm...I thought so too...conditions. But Cavan Allen, what particular conditions according to you that might rendering them slightly different in shape and leaves color (mine is darker green)? Thank you very much.

Could it be temperature? I'm from NE Asia and I noticed most of my friends tank who has it pretty much like mine until I realize that hobbyist from Europe or US tend to have tapered leaves.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lighting... and ferts


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> lighting... and ferts


How is the lighting? Intense? Does lighting bulbs specifications also make a different? If so, in what color they tend to make good 'narrow leaf'? Red or skywhite/bluish?

How about the fertz? Is there some particular macro or micro should I increase?

Thank you very much.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

There are 2 types, the green narrow, is significantly more narrow the the regular green. The narrow version also seems to grow more upright then the regular.

I believe Aaron T had both of them going in the same tank once, that leads me to the fact that there are you types.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

But look like mine is not "narrow leaf" nor "regular leaf" isn't it? Any new variety?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone who can provide me with good flowering specimens of it/either shall be rewarded.


----------

